# Deepest Depth you feel safe??



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

I am not a diver and won't pretend to know really what I am talking about but for about ten years I have really wanted to know what some of the "private" wrecks I fish are. I have been told various things about several of them but there are about 3 that I would absolutly LOVE to see a picture of or even hear a description of. The one I am most interested in I think is gonna be too deep for most to dive but I have a friend who said he would dive it "no problem" and he is an experienced (30+years) diver but also an experienced Budweiser disposal and I am not sure how keen his judgement was when he said this and/or how good his judgement would be on dive day. Anyways, I would like to see some replys before I say the depth as I don't want it to skew anyones reply. If too deep to reach, how far above something like say the Tex Edwards could you be, assuming clear green or blue water, and recognize what it is and some details etc if never seen it before? Anyways, if this one isn't do-able there are a couple of others that I know people dive deeper than and will pass along info on these after a few replys too.

Thanks and looking forward to your replys,

Creighton


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

the deepest i have gone on my own is 130 and an aj helped me go a little deeper than that a few times but i know plenty of people that will go in the 300 ft range. yes i know they are crazy, but they do it consisitently and get big fish to. i am sure you will get pm's cause some people will not post how deep they go.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Interesting, why, out of my own ignorance, would they not want to post how deep they go? If its obvious and I'm an idiot sorry but keeping my mouth shut and not telling folks so much or typing so much has never really worked out for me and drove/drives my pops CRAZY!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

About 150 is the max you will catch my butt going down to on purpose most of the time. Anything past that and I start getting narced out of my mind. And it's a short time at that depth. Most of my dive are in the 100 - 130 range. Most recreational divers are going to stay above the 130 range for the most part. I know the Chevron is at 137-142 feet to the sand depending on the sand shift of the day. I frequent that spot a few times a year. Most of the stuff that most people dive are in the 80-120 feetrange in the area. 

If the water is clear enough you can see a good ways down. Vertical visibility is always better than your horrizontal visibility. If your spot is 200 feet down, and you have a good 70'+ of viz, it's not hard to make out the wreck at 140' down.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Anything down to about 170 is usually pretty easy FOR THOSE THAT ARE PROPERLY TRAINED AND EQUIPPED.

For your average "recreational" diver, the published limit is 130.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

ok...so how deep are they?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

How deep +1


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

+2 on how deep?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Personaly with my limited experience 6-15 feet is perfect inthe rivers! :sleeping

Chuck yesterday said to one guy, "go with this guy he likes 3 feet." ...WHAT... LOL

My 3 feet is the scariest 3 feet ... your butt will pucker so much ya wetsuit will look like a G-String! Ya cant see so lights are not necessary. Dont need knives cause by the time the 12footers grab ya its already too late. Snakes... well they are like sticks, everywhere. Good thing is if ya inflate ya BC youll always go up!... And leave the Compass at home, its an entanglement!

Where yall diving in clear water at?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll play...how deep X3!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Evensplit (8/30/2009)*Anything down to about 170 is usually pretty easy FOR THOSE THAT ARE PROPERLY TRAINED AND EQUIPPED.
> 
> Gotta go with Jim on this one, beyond that Trimix needed and it would have to be something special for me to go to that expense.
> 
> +4 on HOW DEEP??


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

218 is the deepest I have been....but it takes a good deal or preparation and planning..calm seas, clear skies and water..

I would entertain the thought of anything probably 250 (+-)...or less...I would need a few days to get ready for such a dive.

PM me, (the 218 foot dive was a "wreck identification" dive)

Depending upon the water clarity and sunlight you could make out the wreck from quite a ways a above it..anywhere from 100feet above it on down to your nose touching the thing.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

For me, it stops being fun past 100'. I don't really have any desire to go deeper. I know a guy who went to like 380'. It involved multiple bottles for deco time which was hours.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey rag-tag, as said, 150 for an extended period is pretty standard. My deepest is to the bottom of the Tenaco standing in the sand just long enough to pop a nice AJ and bring him up to 120 to finish him.

If you want pictures...I can do ya better! I got underwater video! If it is 170 or less I'll do it. However, if it is over 150, you will not get a long video.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *DreamWeaver21 (8/31/2009)*For me, it stops being fun past 100'. I don't really have any desire to go deeper. I know a guy who went to like 380'. It involved multiple bottles for deco time which was hours.


You can go to 380' without worrying about decompression. All it takes is a good deep breath at the surface and a sled. oke

http://www.mymultiplesclerosis.co.uk/misc/tanyastreeter.html


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Orion45 (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *DreamWeaver21 (8/31/2009)*For me, it stops being fun past 100'. I don't really have any desire to go deeper. I know a guy who went to like 380'. It involved multiple bottles for deco time which was hours.
> ...


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

As deep as you as your training, conditions,equipment, and experience allow...

http://www.tech-dive-academy.com/journey.html

Diving beyond your training levelgreatly increases your risk of injury. That being said, do you thinkthat John Bennett (diver in the article above) has a 1000' certification card? Who was his instructor?


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

> Yeah, I have seen those guys on tv. It ranks up pretty high on the "what is the point?" scale for me. I could at least almost sort of see the point if they held their breath, swam down, and swam back up but to grab hold of a heavy sled and then blow some air bags to get back to the top is dumb to me.






Why is it dumb to you? Because you can't do it?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll got 350 +. It's not about training, skills, or equipment it's about the size of your cohones. 



Give me a bc,aluminum 80, and a reg. That's all i need.



But on a serious note looks like the guy doesn't want it dove haven't heard any responses.


----------

